# A Rescue or a Puppy



## GSDLADY_2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi, new to the forum. I lost my girl today of 10 years and am grieving. As I posted on another forum this is the first time in 40 yrs that I came home and did not have a GSD here. My girls mate died last year. I had rescued him from a shelter 11 yrs ago and he was a wonderful dog. I had meant to get another dog after he passed but did not.

I am heartbroken as I have had GSD's for the past 40 yrs, always two and in all 8 of them. 

I have found several GSD rescues that look promising but also a puppy.....so the dilemma is puppy vs saving one from a shelter. I guess I will look at all available and let her/him pick me.

I have rescued three in my lifetime and each one chose our family. They are truly an amazing breed.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Kathleen


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I so very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is. 

Best advice is to wait for the right dog to find you, be it puppy or rescue, or rescue puppy. Research rescues in your area, meet available dogs, find breeders in your area, meet potential parents, and decide what's best for your family. 

I know your girl was loved and blessed for having your love, do her the honor of giving that live to a deserving dog. All dogs deserve a good home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss, but am thankful you are opening your heart to another dog or pup. I suggest you first consider the dogs and give one a chance to choose you. If that doesn't work out, then get a pup.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd say look at breeders and rescues and shelters. Obviously the right one will find you. 

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 

Where are you located? I know of two dogs needing a new home immediately (owner died) and another beautiful sable boy picked up as a stray in our local shelter.

There are many good breeders out there! You need to look at the lines and decide what you want.


----------



## GSDLADY_2 (Aug 23, 2013)

*puppy vs rescue with a 3 yr old*

I can't stand it without my GSD...SO...am pursuing a rescue or puppy. The rescue people make it very difficult to even see their dogs....I had the same problem 12 yrs ago and ended up in newark, nj shelter and out jumped my male who picked me that time and had him for 12 yrs....

i have my 3 yr old grand child living in my home and am concerned about getting a rescue....i have rescued three out of my 8 GSD's and there is an adjustment period...i would hate to her her hurt...so i am thinking a puppy for now and then later maybe get a rescue of the opposite gender.

does this make sense?


----------



## FoxyMom (Feb 9, 2013)

GSDLADY_2 said:


> I can't stand it without my GSD...SO...am pursuing a rescue or puppy. The rescue people make it very difficult to even see their dogs....I had the same problem 12 yrs ago and ended up in newark, nj shelter and out jumped my male who picked me that time and had him for 12 yrs....
> 
> i have my 3 yr old grand child living in my home and am concerned about getting a rescue....i have rescued three out of my 8 GSD's and there is an adjustment period...i would hate to her her hurt...so i am thinking a puppy for now and then later maybe get a rescue of the opposite gender.
> 
> does this make sense?


Totally makes sense, although don't forget how mouthy GSD puppies are.  If you get the rescue from an actual rescue, they will be able to place the perfect dog with you. We got a puppy and plan to rescue when our senior passes. The rescue here (SoCal) has an adoption day where you can come and see all of the dogs (except the puppies.)




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It is hard finding a rescue with a proven track record with small kids, we went through this ourselves, they were usually listed as good with children 12 and older. I would do as you planned, get the pup first and the rescue later on. Your grand daughter will be older and it will give you time to keep your eyes open for the right rescue.


----------



## GSDLADY_2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input...yes I do recall how "mouthy" pups are...got a pup when my last son was a toddler...had to train the pup not to jump on him and mouth....we got through that stage with patience and perseverance....that pup lived with us for 12 yrs....so hopefully this pup i see tommorrow will be good to go and once the grandchild is older will get a rescue that will fit in nicely with our home


----------

